# Warren Farm Holiday Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As this rally is now full at the moment could the following folks please
let me know the dates they require and if they want to attend the Wednesday Evening Carvery a.s.a.p as we are only allowed 40 vans this year at Warren.


grumpyb
chrisgreen
steveb1
eldeco just need to know if you want the carvery Derek?


Thank you 


Jacquie


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Have PM'ed you 

Thanks Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

suenmike said:


> Have PM'ed you
> 
> Thanks Jacquie


Thanks suenmike

Could the others please let me know a.s.a.p

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I now have a waiting list for Warren Farm so if the following folks would be so kind to answer my pm's and e.mails it would be appreciated.


chrisgreen
steveb1
keithandliz


eldeco I just need to know if you want the carvery Derek please


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please when you add yourself to the rally list for Warren can you read the instructions and PM or e.mail me with your dates required and if you want to partake of the Wednesday Evening Carvery as I have to let the site know well in advance how many pitches we need and also
meals needed.

Do not confirm yourselves I will do this when I have heard from you.


Thank You


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am still waiting to hear from the following folks the dates they require and if they want to attend the carvery if you would be so kind as to let me know a.s.a.p else you might not have a pitch waiting for you at Warren


steveb1





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know what dates they require for Warren Farm and if they require the Wednesday Evening Carvery as soon as possible as I have to let the site know. Thanks

steveb1






Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Please note this rally does *not start till after 2pm on Monday 13th September so please DO NOT arrive before then.*

Also if you are staying on for the Country & Western Rally then I will be charging you for the extra nights camping.

Warren Farm have asked me to keep all the ones that are staying on for the Country & Western Rally together, as they have another rally coming on to the same field as us.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If anymore of you are thinking of coming to Warren Farm can you please add yourselves to the rally list *NOW* and let me know the dates you require and if you want to partake of the Wednesday Evening Carvery, as I have to let the site know this weekend how many to expect and how many meals required.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could *Sonesta* please let me know when they are coming and going and do they want to eat with us as soon as possible please. as I have a lot of paper work to get done before this week end for this rally. Thanks

Only 1 place left now so if you want it grab it today as I will be closing booking tonight.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking now closed for Warren Farm Holiday Rally

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 If by any chance you are not going to make it to Warren I would appreciate it if you rang me or text me to let me know. Do not post on here as I will not have internet for the time I am at Shepton. Show. Thanks


If you would all like to download the MHF Badge and place in your windows with you user name on it here is a copy






Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Please note we will be on* Field 3* at Warren Farm and please *do NOT arrive before 2pm on the Monday *as there is another rally on the field till then, and I have to get from Shepton to Brean Monday morning.

As we have 2 rallies running at Warren this year I have been asked to
park all the folks staying over from my rally to Happyrunners (Linda & Mike) rally together so if you do arrive before 2pm and have parked up you may be asked to move, so I wouldn't get to comfy you have been warned.

Jacquie


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be taking freshwater and sea fishign tackle with me, is anyone else going to fish??


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hellloooooo to all at warren farm lets hope we all make it thru the night bl**dy wind 
mark & helen


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

:x Wednesday am still bl**dy windy but at last the sun is out :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thursday pm suns out  but still a bit of a breeze but bearable now  

We do have room if any of you would like to join us for the weekend

£7.50 per night including electric just give me a ring on 0753 863 6122
to let me know you are coming or post on here.



Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey !!!!!!! I eventually got here....3 hours from Chipping Norton!!!But I am here!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jacks....the weekend was very good!!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have already put a 'thank you' post but it has disappeared with the passing of time!

so here we go again

Thank you Jacquie & John for hosting the rally and for the lovely fattening cream tea :roll: . We had a good, albeit windy!! week and hope we can do it again next year


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks to Jackie and John and Jen and Ken for a lovely week, despite the weather and to the rest of the gang who kept us entertained - see you soon xx


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie and John for a lovely week at Warren Farm.

The site is as good as always and the carvery brilliant.

The weather was gorgeous when we left at lunchtime so can you please order the same for next year but try not to order quite so much wind. :lol: :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi jac,

Thanks for all your efforts over the weekend... got back home ok and proberley will pop down again around the 1st oct as Di is going up to london for a baby's first birthday.... 

Clive & Di


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


I would just like to say thank you all for turning up and i'm glad you all enjoyed your week at Warren Farm. I must say you were all very well behaved.

We made £62 on the bingo and half goes into the rally fund and half to Help for Heros our named charity for this year  thank you all for bearing with us on the bingo as I know its not every body's cup of tea and thanks to pepe Mick for doing the honours of calling the bingo and Gaspode Ken for doing the echos.

We hope to do it all again next year same time after Shepton show BUT we will be in a different field  as field 3 is being turned into a seasonal touring field  probably be in field 5 next year or up at Sunnyside.



Jacquie


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Just to say thanks to Jacquie, John, Jenny and Ken for all their efforts at the Shepton Mallet exhibition and Warren Farm. This was my first outing with MHF - hope to join you for more next year  !

Veronica


----------

